# Phillip Morris Sandton Boutique



## Hooked (16/8/19)

*Take a look inside Philip Morris International's IQOS flagship Sandton boutique - and yes, you can smoke inside the store*

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/phillip-morris-international-iqos-sandton-city-boutique-2019-7

11 August 2019

"International cigarette company, Philip Morris International (PMI), has launched an IQOS boutique in Sandton City.

Prior to its swanky launch in July, the boutique has been operational in the Johannesburg mall for almost three months.

IQOS, which stands for 'I quit ordinary smoking', is a device engineered by PMI ...

[The boutique] is located on the mall's lower level and is surprisingly hard to find. The boutique's minimalist design is beautiful, slick and super sophisticated. [See website quoted above for pics]

Everything in the boutique is accessible and uncomplicated.
In addition to buying an IQOS device, you can watch testimonials on various screens inside the store, get a demonstration from one of the machines that simulate cigarette smoke into your lungs, and be put in touch with coaches who will check on you during the quitting process.

And you get discounts for getting "friends" in on the movement as well.

You are allowed to smoke inside the boutique, only if you use the IQOS device. It does not emit any smoke and will not set off the smoke alarms. Non-smokers around you will also not be subjected to any harmful fumes.

*How the devices works:*
"A danger with conventional smoking is the burning of the cigarette," says Parsotam. Dangerous fumes are released as a result of the burning of the cigarette.

"The IQOS does not burn the tobacco in the cigarette, but heats it instead." Unlike alternative-to-smoking devices such as Vapes, users of the IQOS smoke real cigarettes. The cigarette is placed into the device where it is heated. During this process, no smoke is emitted.

The smoker can draw smoke from the cigarette and blow it out as per usual. There is no strong smell and the smoke is lighter in colour. Small doses of nicotine are ingested by the smoker. The theory is that as the smoker's nicotine intake lessens, so does the habit in the long run.

There are almost 60 IQOS boutiques worldwide, as well as 11 kiosks across the country."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/8/19)

As a collective(pro-vaping), should we not be opposed to posts like this?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DoubleD (16/8/19)

I personally wouldn't support any Tobacco company ever again. Not only have they made enough from me but they were part of the problem for us vapers a while ago too.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Bompie (16/8/19)

I'm pretty sure the "Vapour" that is emitted from these devices is infact smoke.

Sure it's heated... But it's heated to the point of burning.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/19)

DoubleD said:


> I personally wouldn't support any Tobacco company ever again. Not only have they made enough from me but they were part of the problem for us vapers a while ago too.



I understand why you feel like that, but tobacco companies are getting into the vaping game as well. Twisp is a good example of that. They are owned by British Amarican Tobacco. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I understand why you feel like that, but tobacco companies are getting into the vaping game as well. Twisp is a good example of that. They are owned by British Amarican Tobacco.



I'm with @DoubleD... no Tobacco company will get any business from me. Twisp is very different... they started out as a Vape company and contributed to a lot of smokers switching to vaping so they ROCK! But let's see how they go now that the competition tribunal has finally authorised the purchase by BAT that has been holding back Twisp for a long time now... they have been in limbo waiting for this sale to become final.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)

B/S. Never again will I touch a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bompie (16/8/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I understand why you feel like that, but tobacco companies are getting into the vaping game as well. Twisp is a good example of that. They are owned by British Amarican Tobacco.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Far as I know that deal didn't happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/8/19)

Bompie said:


> Far as I know that deal didn't happen?


Deal was approved by compcom this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with @DoubleD... no Tobacco company will get any business from me. Twisp is very different... they started out as a Vape company and contributed to a lot of smokers switching to vaping so they ROCK! But let's see how they go now that the competition tribunal has finally authorised the purchase by BAT that has been holding back Twisp for a long time now... they have been in limbo waiting for this sale to become final.



The Twisp Cue works well for converting smokers to vaping. In the past week I got two smokers to take the plunge with Cues. One has stopped smoking completely within a few days and is now exclusively vaping. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (16/8/19)

It will just be a matter of time before on of the prude aunties walk past the shop and see the 'smoke' and run to the radio stations about how terrible it is that they can smoke in the e-cigarette shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> As a collective(pro-vaping), should we not be opposed to posts like this?



Disagree. It's informative and just because we're pro-vaping doesn't mean that we must bury our heads in the sand about other alternatives. If it works for someone, then so be it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (16/8/19)

Thanks @Hooked 
Very interesting
Lovely looking shop - that must cost a fortune in rental.

In November last year iQOS had a kiosk in Sandton (before they had this shop) and I went there to examine the product. Although I didnt try it (they admirably said I shouldnt if I had quit stinkies already) I wasnt too impressed with the features or the price.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/iqos.t55189/#post-737600

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/8/19)

Lost me at "cigarette"... No thanks.... 
But the pics of the store is stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StephenE (16/8/19)

I tried a friend’s IQOS at a braai a while ago. If it isn’t smoke, then surely this is a vape device? What else causes the vapour?

If it is a vape, it is a pretty crap experience IMO. 

I let them try my dripper and some Havana Nightz...Unfortunately, when I first gave him a try, I over-dripped at 70w and he had some nasty spitback. Fixed it and they pretty much hogged that mod for the rest of the night. She is now on a Nord. He is still on the IQOS.

Still better than stinkies though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> Very interesting
> Lovely looking shop - that must cost a fortune in rental.
> 
> ...



I forgot that you'd written about it @Silver. 

I think it's the type of thing which would appeal to some e.g. someone I know wants to stop smoking but she doesn't like the appearance of any mods. She said she doesn't want to walk around looking as if she's carrying an oxygen tank. I told her it's better to *look* like you're carrying an oxygen tank, than to be on one! 

Many smokers whom I know who have tried vaping all comment on the size and weight of a mod. Even a little Nord which weighs next to nothing, but it's size is so much bigger than a cigarette. We, who have been vaping for a long time, forget what it feels like to hold a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/19)

I hear you @Hooked

I dont know if they have new devices now - but its no major difference in size to the Twisp Cue 

The part I dont like about it is that once you have activated the cartridge you have to "vape" it until its finished otherwise it "expires". You can't put it down like a vape and pick it up half an hour later. 

So you have to have a full on session - like you did when you lit a cigarette - until the cig is finished.

To me the ability to have two toots and put it down for a while until you want another puff is one of the real gems of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/8/19)

Hooked said:


> I forgot that you'd written about it @Silver.
> 
> Many smokers whom I know who have tried vaping all comment on the size and weight of a mod. Even a little Nord which weighs next to nothing, but it's size is so much bigger than a cigarette. We, who have been vaping for a long time, forget what it feels like to hold a cigarette!



The Cue is probably one of the better ones when size matters. One of the common comments that I get is that it's size and weight is more suitable than many other pod systems 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stillwaters (17/8/19)

My greatest concern with IQOS and other HTP (Heated Tobacco Products) is that, although they may address the effects of combusted tobacco (such as tar & nicotine) they do not address the problems related to all the other 7000 odd chemicals that are produced when lighting a cigarette.

Despite the relative "newness" of the HTP industry, there have been a number of studies showing that HTP causes just as much harm to the body as cigarettes. Possibly the best I've seen is https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6252052/

One of the more enlightening paragraphs states as follows:_ "IQOS (and likely HTP generally) are simply different from conventional cigarettes and deliver less of some toxicants and more of others, so that IQOS may pose lower, the same or higher health risks than cigarettes depending on the disease. IQOS emits more of several important toxins with more adverse health effects than e-cigarettes."
_
This article, although a little lengthy, is well worth a read, especially the conclusion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

Adephi said:


> It will just be a matter of time before on of the prude aunties walk past the shop and see the 'smoke' and run to the radio stations about how terrible it is that they can smoke in the e-cigarette shop.



That's probably why it's located in a difficult to find spot! Good thinking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964 (18/10/20)

Interesting video about hnb testing it out. just big tobacco protecting their huge investment in actual tobacco products to keep dominating the market. And obviously funding the aggressive anti vaping push globally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting video about hnb testing it out. just big tobacco protecting their huge investment in actual tobacco products to keep dominating the market. And obviously funding the aggressive anti vaping push globally.



So , after you ''heated'' your ciggie , can you take it out and smoke it too  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (18/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting video about hnb testing it out. just big tobacco protecting their huge investment in actual tobacco products to keep dominating the market. And obviously funding the aggressive anti vaping push globally.



Goodness Gracious Me. The look in his face and the description of the odour - flavour No Thank You.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dreadside (19/10/20)

Hooked said:


> *Take a look inside Philip Morris International's IQOS flagship Sandton boutique - and yes, you can smoke inside the store*
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/phillip-morris-international-iqos-sandton-city-boutique-2019-7
> 
> ...



Don't know why this makes me so mad maybe I'm just having a bad day, or are there more people that feel the same?
They can F-OFF
Thanks @Hooked for the info

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

Can't help thinking that these products are a physiological push towards the thinking that "I am not smoking" So many people do not want to smoke but just cannot quit.

I am not big on conspiracy theories but this just smacks of one big con

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

